# Prayers For My SIL Please



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Hubby just called & told me that our SIL is in the hospital. She is expecting her 3rd baby, has been on complete bed rest for the last few weeks, & she started having some problems last night. She is due in early Sept. but they had a C-section planned for Aug. 24. Right now, I don't know if they are going to go ahead & take the baby or not, but chances are that they will.


----------



## Raine (Aug 18, 2005)

Prayer wheel is spinning.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Raine!


----------



## mudbug (Aug 18, 2005)

It's pretty close to her due date, crewsk.  I wouldn't be too alarmed (easy for me to say, I know).  Prayers going her way.


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 18, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers are with you, Crewsk.
My great niece was born 5 months too early, she weighed 1lb and 8oz.
She went through heart surgery, both lungs collapsing and I don't remember how many blood transfusions, she is now 7 years old and honery as you know what!!
My youngest was premature by 5 weeks weighing 4lbs 13oz. The only thing that he needed was to be in an incubator for 2 weeks to maintain body temp. 
Babies are very reselient{sp} They dumbfound the best of doctors. The baby will be perfect and you will all be holding a perfect little bundle!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2005)

I went through an experience like hers and it was a very scary time in our lives.   My heart and prayers go out to her and your family.  Please keep us posted.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

I hope everything works out well Crewsk. I am confident it will. It is amazing what they can do with pregnancies these days! My thoughts and prayers will be with you and your family!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

I wouldn't be as worried if her first 2 had been normal pregnancies. She had a hard time with both of those & even though they were only born a couple of weeks early, we almost lost her & the babies both times. 


Texasgirl, Savannah was born 2 1/2 months early & weighed 2lbs 10oz. She had 2 blood transfusions & was in the hospital about 2 1/2 months. So, I know the feeling, even though the situations were diffrent. It's nerve racking & you just don't know what to do with yourself. Savannah's 5 now & she can be as mean as a snake & then 2 seconds later turn around & be as sweet as sugar. It's amazing what the docs can do now.

Thank you all for your thoughts & prayers, I appriciate it & I know my SIL will too!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2005)

My thoughts are with you and your SIL.  I'm sure they'll do well.


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 18, 2005)

Prayers and good thoughts beaming up....


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Andy & Sandy! I just found out that they will be taking the baby at 1:00 this afternoon. I'm excited & scared at the same time! This will be the 9th time I've become an aunt but it's just as wonderful as the 1st!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2005)

Prayers and thoughts for mommy and baby and for the whole family. Hugs to all of you...May they both be safe.

kadesma


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks kadesma!


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

Prayers and hugs all around. Go get that goody basket filled up to take to the new mom. It will keep you busy, and your thoughts positive.


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2005)

The family has my prayers too.  I couldn't imagine going through that, and I pray everyone's fears are calmed and all turns out well.

 Barbara


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Alix, how did you know what I was doing! My BIL is an awesome cook but I know with 2 girls already & a new baby boy he won't want to spend time cooking. I'm making them brownies & putting together the stuff for a spaghetti dinner. I've got spaghetti sauce simmering right now & that will go into freezer containers for them to use as needed. Not to mention the basket of baby goodies that I've been collecting for them.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Barbara! I just recieved an email from my preacher's wife that included the chorus to a song she's singing at churh Sunday & between reading those words & everyones posts here it has really helped calm my fears. 


You are all very special people & I am blessed to have you in my life!


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL crewsk, it is what I would be doing! Send some "pretty stuff" to the new mom too. Some nice hand/face lotion (hospitals are so dry!), nice earrings maybe? I always sent some peppermint tea for anyone who has had a c section too. Helps with the bloating and stuff afterward and the nurses will let you have it.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Alix! I was trying to come up with something for her too but for some reason I couldn't think of anything.


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

crewsk said:
			
		

> Thanks Alix! I was trying to come up with something for her too but for some reason I couldn't think of anything.


 
Been there! I now keep a list of things that went over well with new moms. 

-trail mix
-lotion
-crossword puzzle book
-thank you cards and nice pen
-mint tea
-cup a soup mix
-chocolates to bribe the nurses with!


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

crewsk my thoughts are with your family right now. i had to have a c-section and it is very very scary. but i think your sil and the baby will come out of this like troopers.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm printing that out to put with the stash of little gifts I keep for emergencies & stuff. Thanks! I'm also putting together small tote bags of goodies for my nieces. They're not happy about having a little brother but even if they were, they need something special too.


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

Great list Alix. My brother brought us a lot of that stuff went my wife gave birth and it was so generous and appreciated! He also packed a lot of fresh fruit like apples, oranges, bananas and more. He put in some salsa and chips also so that visitors could snack if they wanted.

I know I don't need to tell you this Crewsk, but keep us posted. We are all waiting to hear good news from you!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks middie! I had one with Savannah but was put to sleep for it. That's about the only thing that kept me sane through it. This will be her 3rd C-section.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

heyyyyyy i wasn't put to sleep !!!!


sorry, let me try this again. I ment to qoute you, not edit your post!(crewsk)


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

I will GB! I'm haing to go through several other people that we are both close to to get info since our MIL isin't a very reliable source. She dosen't think we need to know stuff.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> heyyyyyy i wasn't put to sleep !!!!
> 
> 
> sorry, let me try this again. I ment to qoute you, not edit your post!(crewsk)


 
OK, now that I figured out which button to use! 

Since I was yelling & calling the doc things he had never been called before, they thought it was for the best. Let's just say I sounded like a whole ship full of drunk sailors!


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

not YOU crewsk !!!!
i'm shocked i tell you  
just SHOCKED !!!!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Yeah, my MIL could hear me all the way out in the waiting room. Ya know though, I don't even remember what I called that doc. I did apologize to him afterwards though. He said that he would forgive me since I was so creative.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

at least you were forgiven lol


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

LMAO! I have done the c sections both awake and asleep, and the awake is the better option middie, trust me on that one!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

I only had one & I'm glad I was asleep. The nurses had already made me change beds 3 times & then they wanted me sit up for the epidural(sp?). That's when I really lost it. On top of that I was going through pretty much dry labor. I had TC all natural without any pain meds. That was a breeze compaired to the c-section. But I can see how being awake would be the better option, at least you don't have to wake up & wonder what's going on.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

that was my first and only c-section. i think that's one of the main reasons for not having anymore kids. the ear of going through it again. i had problems the whole pregnancy and i didn't want to go through that again either.


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

That sucks middie. It was WAY easier with my second.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

for some people it is alix. but i wasn't risking it lol


----------



## Alix (Aug 18, 2005)

I don't blame you middie.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2005)

Add my prayers to the many already being sent.  I'm sure they'll all be fine.  

I had a c-section too.. OUCH.  I was awake. Oh and it was after 32 hours of labor!
Never again. lol


----------



## licia (Aug 18, 2005)

Add my prayers to your list.  Hoping for the best for mom and baby.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks pds & licia! I haven't heard any news yet, but I'll let you all know as soon as I do!


----------



## msalper (Aug 18, 2005)

My prayers and thoughts will be with them, Crewsk..


----------



## Dove (Aug 18, 2005)

I hope and Pray that all went well. I just read your post and since you are 3 hours ahead of me she should be through the delivery now.


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Marge & msalper!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

*Update!!*

I am now the proud aunt of a baby boy weighing 6lbs 11oz & 17in long. His name is Benjamin Hall, Hall after his dads middle name & Grandma's maiden name. Thank you all for your prayers, thoughts, & support!


----------



## Sandyj (Aug 18, 2005)

Oh that's just lovely! I have goosebumps and I don't even know you! Congratulations to your family, and Well Done to your sister in law. Sandyj


----------



## crewsk (Aug 18, 2005)

Thanks Sandy! I get goose bumps too whenever someone on here has good news to share. We're just one big happy family!


----------



## GB (Aug 18, 2005)

Aunt Crewsk that is such great news!!! I am so happy everything worked out. I love the name they picked too. It is a very strong name.


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2005)

congratulations aunt crewsk !!!!!!
so was it a c-section or what?
he's a tiny little thing. what does
savannah and tc think ?


----------



## wasabi (Aug 18, 2005)

Congratulations, Aunty Crewsk, and to your family!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2005)

Congrats!  So everyone is ok?  We'll wait patiently till you can post a pic.


----------



## msalper (Aug 18, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Great News!!! Yes we are waiting for pictures...


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 18, 2005)

Great news!  What a relief.  Mom is doing well?


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 18, 2005)

Congratualtions how exciting. The name made me smile Ben Hall is a famous Australian bushranger!!!
I hope he and his mum are doing well.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2005)

Yippee!  A new little person to love!


----------



## PA Baker (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks like I missed some excitement around here today but I'm so glad that this thread had a happy ending!  Congratulations to your whole family, crewsk.  How's your SIL doing?  Your goodie basket for the family and stuff for the nieces is a really sweet idea.  They're lucky to have you as an SIL/aunt!


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 18, 2005)

Sorry I missed this crewsk - congratulations to you, mother, and baby and whole family!!!!!!


----------



## Barbara L (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm so glad everything turned out so wonderfully.  I just love new babies!  Congratulations to the new family.

 Barbara


----------



## kadesma (Aug 18, 2005)

Wonderful news crewsk,

I'm so glad mama and baby are well. c-sections can be rough, I had four of them so I was hoping all went well. Hugs and smiles and all of lifes good things to mother and son and your whole family.
kadesma


----------



## Maidrite (Aug 19, 2005)

Crewsk, Its so Great evrything went well, Congrats !


----------



## crewsk (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you all! It will be Sunday before we get to visit them. Hubby told his brother that we are going to wait until they come home so things won't be as crowded. He was very appriciative of that! I may be staying with my SIL & the baby for a few days week after next. She had another small procedure done after the baby was born & from first hand experience, I know that, even done alone, takes a lot of time to get over. 

Now, to answer some questions. 

It was a c-section, mom is doing just fine. My BIL said that she is doing much better after this c-section than she did with the other 2. I'll post pics Monday. I can't wait to see him!! One of my nieces told my hubby last night that Ben looks like him with a little more hair & he dosen't have glasses. TC & Savannah are thrilled too!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

That's fantastic, Crewsk!!!
Congratulations!!
I feel the same as you do, I have 7 nieces and nephews and 14 great-nieces and nephews and they were all like the first when they were born. My dh doesn't get it, of course, I'm always there for the first baby of the family in labor and he doesn't understand the excitement 
I'm so happy for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't squeeze him too tight Sunday


----------



## crewsk (Aug 19, 2005)

Texasgirl, I have 9 nieces & nephews, no great ones yet, they are all way too young for that! I was there for the birth of my brothers 4 kids but I wasn't there for the ones on hubby's side. My hubby is like your's, he just dosen't get why it's so exciting after so many. But I have to say, he was pretty excited about this one. Part of that has to do with the fact that it's a boy.


I'll try not to squeeze him too tight, that'll be hard to do though!


----------



## texasgirl (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm only 5 years older than my oldest niece and not much more than from the others. I'm 8 years younger than the next sister older than me and 13 years younger than my oldest so all of my nieces and nephews range from 19-31. They make me feel old   The greats are from 9 months to 13. Our small family reunion isn't so small anymore. It makes it fun though. I'm the only sister that isn't a Grandma yet, but, I hope that lasts a little longer, the boys are only 18 and 20 {on aug 28th anyway} It'll be interesting and exciting though when it happens. I just pray that they find someone good so that I don't have to be the dreaded mil


----------



## mudbug (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad everything went well, crewsk.  Congrats to your SIL and her family.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 19, 2005)

CONGRATS to the proud parents and the VERY PROUD auntie!!

Welcome to the world, little Benjamin Hall!

So glad everything went ok... C-secs are no picnic, I had two so I know... (one alseep and one awake...)

HUG!!


----------



## crewsk (Aug 19, 2005)

Thanks mudbug & Charlotte!


----------

